

I comercialized a personalized app I wrote for myself. Here's the writeup - chewxy
https://medium.com/@chewxy/why-and-how-we-made-squatcoach-bb29c4482e32

======
jmnicolas
"I had religiously read /r/fitness and /r/formcheck, so I had a fairly good
idea of what good form is."

You got to be kidding ...

~~~
chewxy
well, the advice there could be generalized into a concept of "good form"...

I tried an approach mining the data from those two subreddits. That was a
waste of time.

